# Envoi SMS iPod Touch via Bluetooth



## BeNiGoNe (9 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'aimerais savoir si à votre connaissance il existe une appli pour iPod Touch qui permet d'envoyer des SMS à partir de l'iPod en utilisant le forfait d'un téléphone (par bluetooth par exemple), parce que l'interface est géniale toussa toussa ... ^^

Voila, merci d'avance !


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

Bienvenue
http://www.touchmysms.fr/
http://www.iphon.fr/post/2009/07/20/Envoyer-des-SMS-gratuitement-avec-Free-SMS
http://www.iphonegen.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?id=3639
j'ai rien trouvé de payant, désolé 
De quel opérateur parles tu ?


----------



## BeNiGoNe (9 Décembre 2009)

(J'ai pas encore regardé tes liens)
Je suis sous Universal Mobile

Merci de ta réponse

Edit :  j'avais deja vu tous ces liens mais en fait ça n'utilise pas le forfait de mon portable ... 
Y'en a un des 3 sui est illimité et auquel le destinataire peut repondre directement ?


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

hummm je n'y crois pas trop, regarde sur le portail internet de ton fournisseur en t'identifiant.
mais honnêtement je n'y crois pas .


----------

